# Booster less Master Cylinder ?



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hi !
i am in the process of shaving my engine bay and i find this brake booster pretty huge and ugly .
i seen a few setups with like 3 little cylinders instead of the big chunk . what are the possibilities at a reasonable price ?
are all those booster less setups safe and powerfull enough to brake the car ? like the pistons dia and hydraulics are designed to not need the help of the booster ? because i want to keep my car safe obviously.

i been looking a bit on SummitRacing but how to tell if the master cyl needs a booster or not ? 

thanks for clearing my head up


----------



## jordacheha (Mar 9, 2008)

*do it*

ive been running with an unassisted brake on my golf for a while now and have been designing a brack/pushrod to cnc to do the setup properly... what is the car?
jordan


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

PeOpLeG60T

Try disconnecting the vacuum line to the vacuum assist and see how much effort it takes to stop .

Don't forget to cap the vacuum line , so that you don't have a vacuum leak .

Let us know how it works out .


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Unassisted brakes force you to provide more effort if you keep the same brake pedal. Normally on unassisted setups you increase the pedal ratio


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

My earlier suggestion of disconnecting the vacuum assist was just to get a reference as to how much leg pressure his present system needed .
I have driven cars that had so much assist that it worked more like an on/off switch . I wished that I could remove some ( if not all ) of the assist to get brake feel . 

Now my latest brain fart , is there enough room on the inside of the fire wall to mount an vacuum assist ? It would give him a cleaner engine compartment and power brakes .

Well guys what do you think ?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

No, not conventually.... You'd be better off just redesigning the system with non assisted brakes and a larger pedal ratio.


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey , I ran across another approach to a inside the fire wall master cylinder . In this system there is nothing showing inside the engine compartment !

http://www.vwcaddyforum.com/showthread.php?t=51991


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a look at this ready made setup .

http://www.kugelkomponents.com/products/brake_systems/brakesystem.html


----------

